# Leveling Bermuda...too much?



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Did I go too heavy on the sand or will I be ok?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

how low did you cut your grass before applying the sand?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

From experience. You'll be fine!


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

As low as I can go with my rotary mower, about 1 inch.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@Medicwood where did you get your sand?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Medicwood said:


> Did I go too heavy on the sand or will I be ok?


You will be ok, I've smothered with 2-3 inches of sand and it still grew through the sand.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

You'll be good. Check my journal if it'll help your feelings.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

@Medicwood where did you get your sand? How much for the screened mortar sand? I'm about to do the same in west Fort Worth.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You will be fine. Bermuda is tough. I went very heavy on mine about 4 weeks ago and it is popping out in most spots.


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the reassurance guys! Started getting a little nervous.

I got the sand at Ft. Worth Grass & Stone. They said they get it from Silver Creek. It's screened sand for $25 per yard. Delivery was too expensive and required 5 yards minimum, so I've been getting a yard at a time. It seems ok, but it clumps into hard clods that look like rocks.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have done business with FWGS a few times. Guy behind the counter can come off gruff but actually a nice guy. They have a fertilizer that is known as (chicken Sh*#)   No offense meant to the MODS...

Back to topic I didn't even know they sold sand but good to know...Thanks!


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

best quote I have seen in our area for delivered sand at 5 yards is $250 from Lowery. I'm on the fence....


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Davie_Gravy said:


> best quote I have seen in our area for delivered sand at 5 yards is $250 from Lowery. I'm on the fence....


If sand was that expensive I would be on the fence. Why is it so high? It's 100$ for 6 yards over here.


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

It's the delivery charges.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

You're fine. I did about the same a few weeks ago when the weather was still in the 50s. As soon as it warmed up, my bermuda grew in nice and thick


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks about right to me. You'll be more then fine. I have sprayed my new flower beds with straight roundup for a month and the Bermuda is still coming back. It's a weed that you would have to intentionally try to kill over and over and over.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I will be using masonry sand and its $60 a yard. Im having 3 yards delivered Friday...


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok Guys, after some heavy rain over the last 2 days, I don't think I can recommend the sand I got (for those of you who asked). As I was spreading it out, I noticed several "clods" of sand. But as I checked them, they would break up. Now it looks like many of them are actually small rocks.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

That's terrible. You will have to rake them all out unfortunately.


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

ctrav said:


> I will be using masonry sand and its $60 a yard. Im having 3 yards delivered Friday...


ctrav, Where did you get the masonry sand from?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Medicwood said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I will be using masonry sand and its $60 a yard. Im having 3 yards delivered Friday...
> ...


My neighbor was getting work done and I talked his folks into getting it for me. Neighbors wife works with Hillwood so Hillwood folks are putting in drains and sod. I just had them drop it off since they were already out here.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've purchased sand from Big Tex Stone before. They call is cushion sand. It's super fine. No rocks or gavel, just like play sand. I believe it was $30 a yard. $65 delivery fee if you're near the loop. No minimum. They'll sell half yards if you're picking it up by yourself.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Chrisholmes02 said:


> I've purchased sand from Big Tex Stone before. They call is cushion sand. It's super fine. No rocks or gavel, just like play sand. I believe it was $30 a yard. $65 delivery fee if you're near the loop. No minimum. They'll sell half yards if you're picking it up by yourself.


Awesome...


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Thought I'd share some pics of a week later...I think it's coming in pretty good. It's definitely nice to see the progression over a week. When I look at it every day, I think it will NEVER fill in, lol!


----------



## Heatmiser (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking good. How did you level the sand? Just manual with a leveling rake of some sort? Looking to do something similar.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Medicwood said:


> Thought I'd share some pics of a week later...I think it's coming in pretty good. It's definitely nice to see the progression over a week. When I look at it every day, I think it will NEVER fill in, lol!


Sanding does seem to take a long time when its your own lawn. The wait will be worth or so Im hoping


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Heatmiser said:


> Looking good. How did you level the sand? Just manual with a leveling rake of some sort? Looking to do something similar.


Just used a regular rake and a drag mat.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Medicwood said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I will be using masonry sand and its $60 a yard. Im having 3 yards delivered Friday...
> ...


Man. Masonry sand was only $33/CY for me.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Not trying to hijack your thread but when sanding your lawn should you wait until everything is 100% green or is it safe to sand Bermuda with at least 50% green up and the rest still dormant?


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Not trying to hijack your thread but when sanding your lawn should you wait until everything is 100% green or is it safe to sand Bermuda with at least 50% green up and the rest still dormant?


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Reddog90 said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to hijack your thread but when sanding your lawn should you wait until everything is 100% green or is it safe to sand Bermuda with at least 50% green up and the rest still dormant?
> ...


I actually read through that and still didn't get the exact answer I was looking for. The process itself is explained in great detail and some commented that it's best to do it during the "growing season". While Spring is technically a part of the growing season some of the grass is still dormant or just not come through fully yet.

I'm wanting to know if waiting until it's 100% green is best or once you're 50% or above is safe.


----------



## Morgan (May 1, 2019)

Looking good! I joined TLF just to get tips on doing my lawn. I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> > MeanDean said:
> ...


To quote @Tellycoleman do it now so "you don't die in the South Carolina heat."


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Medicwood said:


> Ok Guys, after some heavy rain over the last 2 days, I don't think I can recommend the sand I got (for those of you who asked). As I was spreading it out, I noticed several "clods" of sand. But as I checked them, they would break up. Now it looks like many of them are actually small rocks.


Umm thats not good.

Masonry sand sells for 25 yard here.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

you Are using a rotor any mower it is forgiving. Do you plan to ever use a reel mower?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Just found a place yesterday in Granbury that has masonry sand for $45 per yard and $60 delivery in and around Fort Worth. Will be checking out a second location next week.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Just found a place yesterday in Granbury that has masonry sand for $45 per yard and $60 delivery in and around Fort Worth. Will be checking out a second location next week.


Awesome!


----------



## Medicwood (Feb 20, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> you Are using a rotor any mower it is forgiving. Do you plan to ever use a reel mower?


At some point I want to reel mow, but not yet. I plan to level again this year with much better sand to cover this current layer before attempting to mow lower.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Just fabricated this today. It's not quite the same size as Connor wards, but it'll be perfect for my size yard.

It's 5' x 2'


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Kicker said:


> Just fabricated this today. It's not quite the same size as Connor wards, but it'll be perfect for my size yard.
> 
> It's 5' x 2'


 :thumbup: very nice


----------

